

Bitcoin Governance 2.0: Let’s Block-Chain Them - giulio
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/bitcoin-governance-2-0-lets-block-chain/

======
api
Bitcoin is interesting, but so far it is one half of one half of one half of a
tiny rounding error at the edge of the global economy. Governments aren't
scared of it, and won't be unless it starts passing _at least_ single digit
percentages of global economic activity.

